# fall turkey/deer season



## Rampant (May 3, 2005)

Hello,

As I’m sure you’re aware, the Ontario Ministry of Natural Resources has been considering the implementation of a fall turkey season for some time now. The process has advanced to the stage that it is now a proposal, open to comments from the public until March 4, 2008. The proposed season will run from mid October until early November. One either-sex tag will be offered. My primary concern was whether or not the archery season for deer would be closed during this period, or if the two seasons would run concurrently. I telephoned Patrick Hubert, an Avian Biologist for the MNR, who said that, contrary to what I’d previously heard, the intention was to keep the archery deer season open during the fall turkey hunt. That’s certainly good news, as I wouldn’t want to give up a single day of deer hunting at that time of year in exchange for any amount of turkey hunting! People that I've discussed this with feel likewise, and I feel that it's imperative that everyoneone submits their comments to the Ministry to ensure that they get the message that we're not willing to give up deer hunting at the best time of the year in order to get a fall turkey season.
I admit it would be nice to take a turkey in the fall if the opportunity presented itself while deer hunting, but here’s a few other points to consider:

- a turkey tag left over from the spring hunt will not be valid in the fall. A specific Fall turkey tag will be required. Yet another cash grab.
- increased human presence in the deer woods at a time when you’re trying to minimize disturbances.
- increased risk of treestand loss. Most stands are out of the woods during the spring turkey season, but in place long before October 1.
- I fear that many fall ‘turkey hunters’ will be tempted to carry a slug or two in their pockets, ‘just in case’ they happen to encounter a nice buck. 
- we already have plenty of species to hunt in the fall, but very limited opportunities in the spring. If the annual turkey harvest needs to be increased, why not give us a third tag in the spring, making one or two of them an either sex tag, or extend the spring season by opening it two weeks earlier?

Whatever your feelings on this proposal, please write to Patrick Hubert at the address below before March 4, 2008 to ensure that your viewpoint is considered during the decision making process. Alternatively, you can submit your comments online at http://www.ebr.gov.on.ca/ERS-WEB-Ex...ticeId=MTAyNDAx&statusId=MTUzMDg5&language=en 
Please note that comments made by telephone will not become part of the public record, and therefore will have no bearing on the decision making process. Please quote EBR Registry number 010-2429 in all correspondence. Below are some excerpts from the proposal:

All comments on this proposal must be directed to:
Patrick Hubert
Avian Biologist
Ministry of Natural Resources
Natural Resource Management Division
Fish and Wildlife Branch
Wildlife Section
300 Water Street
P.O. Box 7000
Peterborough Ontario
K9J 8M5 
Phone: (705) 755-1932 
All comments received prior to March 04, 2008 will be considered as part of the decision-making process by the Ministry of Natural Resources if they are submitted in writing or electronically using the form provided in this notice and reference EBR Registry number 010-2429.
Bag limit: 1 turkey of either-sex (i.e., male or female) 
Licence requirements: a fall wild turkey licence plus a small game licence 
Firearms: same as for spring turkey hunting 
Hunting hours: standard hunting hours, 1/2 hour before sunrise to 1/2 hour after sunset 
Harvest reporting: mandatory to report turkeys harvested in fall by telephone or as otherwise prescribed on the licence 
Bait prohibition regulation so that Wild turkeys cannot be harvested over bait 
2. Season dates: approximately a 2 week season (from the Monday next following the 17th of October until the Sunday immediately preceding the first Monday in November) 
WMU 64 in Kemptville District 
WMU 67 in Kemptville and Peterborough Districts 
WMU 68 in Peterborough District 
WMU 73 in Peterborough and Aurora Districts 
WMUs 76, 77, 81, 82 and 84 in Midhurst District 
WMU 78 in Aurora District 
WMU 89 in Guelph District 
WMUs 90, 92, and 93 in Aylmer District 

Please forward this to all of your hunting acquaintances, so that their voices can also be heard.

Thanks

Nigel


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

*to much*

I like the fall season idea... I am tied up during the spring hunt and a fall bird would better my chances.... Just like moose hunting we all seem to get a few grouse on the trip.... If you are worried about stands missing they would be gone no matter what as these people are thieves anyway.... Plus then you only have to buy one tag anyway spring or fall depending on your hunting time...
I also think 2 birds during one season is more than enough for table fare, leave some for the rest of us thanks...... our dollars also help so we are also intitled to a bird just when????:darkbeer:


----------



## Rampant (May 3, 2005)

CLASSICHUNTER said:


> I like the fall season idea... I am tied up during the spring hunt and a fall bird would better my chances.... Just like moose hunting we all seem to get a few grouse on the trip.... If you are worried about stands missing they would be gone no matter what as these people are thieves anyway.... Plus then you only have to buy one tag anyway spring or fall depending on your hunting time...
> I also think 2 birds during one season is more than enough for table fare, leave some for the rest of us thanks...... our dollars also help so we are also intitled to a bird just when????:darkbeer:


Perhaps you should carefully re-read the original post. Your left over spring tag will not be valid in the fall. Also, I'm not asking for more than 2 birds a year, the Ministry is looking for a way to increase the annual harvest. My preference would be to have those extra opportunities in the spring, for reasons I've previously mentioned. I don't expect, nor am I asking everyone to agree with me. I'm only asking that everyone submits their input to the Ministry, so that the decisions made will be more representative of the viewpoints of the people that, as a group, spend more time observing and interacting with wildlife than any government agency, and are actually paying for the priviledge of helping to manage wildlife.


----------



## dcraw (May 16, 2005)

Nigel,

I looked at the EBR posting and noticed that the scheduled hunting times are from 1/2 hour before sunrise until 1/2 hour after sunset for the fall season compared to only being allowed to hunt until 7:00 pm in the spring. Have you heard if there is a reason for this. I thought the idea was to stop hunting before sunset so you couldn't hunt roosted birds.

Don


----------



## dcraw (May 16, 2005)

Nigel,

I looked at the EBR posting and noticed that the scheduled hunting times are from 1/2 hour before sunrise until 1/2 hour after sunset for the fall season compared to only being allowed to hunt until 7:00 pm in the spring. Have you heard if there is a reason for this. I thought the idea was to stop hunting before sunset so you couldn't hunt roosted birds.

Don


----------



## Rampant (May 3, 2005)

dcraw said:


> Nigel,
> 
> I looked at the EBR posting and noticed that the scheduled hunting times are from 1/2 hour before sunrise until 1/2 hour after sunset for the fall season compared to only being allowed to hunt until 7:00 pm in the spring. Have you heard if there is a reason for this. I thought the idea was to stop hunting before sunset so you couldn't hunt roosted birds.
> 
> Don


Hi Don,

That's an excellent point that I neglected to address when I spoke to Patrick Hubert, the MNR Avian Biologist. Sorry, but I could only guess at the reasoning behind this. Please bring it up when you submit your comments to the Ministry.

Nigel


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

*reply*

nigel wasn`t trying to tear apart your thread just stating that I could buy a fall tag instead which acommodates me better , and we all appreciate your concern and effort , and yes hours of hunt should be brought to their attention keep up the good work again alot of us don`t have the energies to fight the system anymore or at least educate them thanks again :darkbeer:


----------



## ace7038 (May 27, 2007)

I like the idea. The turkey population is getting far too thick in my area with the current hunting season. It would fit better for me to hunt in the fall rather than spring due to work related restrictions.


----------



## cheaplaughs (Mar 27, 2005)

*turkey*

hey Nigel Bernie here.i dont turkey hunt.but one reason there is too many turkeys is there is very few hunters with all the spots.it is nice to have your own spot.but after you take your two birds noone else gets to help out with over population problems.


----------



## XTRMN8R (Mar 26, 2004)

Hi Folks

Nigel you are dead on. I have enough problem with guys walking all over my spots in the Spring let alone the Fall. Will this mean we all wear hunter orange all Fall now? I bowhunt in areas where there is no Fall gun season for Deer but now have to worry about Turkey hunters with firearms. (I hope not 22's hunting "small game")

On Turkey opener I dealt with 5 vehicles full of guys who showed up to hunt my buddies farm. I have kicked them out 3 years running and now I will see them each Fall as well.

Anyhow, all the points already stated are valid. I would however like to add that any hunters looking forward to a Fall season research how the guys hunt them in the States...most hunting is done with dogs.

Also, why do so many people think we have too many Turkeys. I know a few guys that can't seem to get even one bird in the Spring when you can call them in let alone in the Fall when you can't. The MNR has no clue what the population numbers are as well. This is nothing more than cash for the Gov. of ontario.

Just my bit,
Dave


----------



## XTRMN8R (Mar 26, 2004)

okay before you all think I have lost my marbles about the hunter orange I was just being facetious.
I could just envision the MNR regulating that all bowhunters not hunting Turkey wear orange...better not give anyone ideas.

Dave


----------



## Crashman (Jan 20, 2005)

Thanks for the heads up on this one Nigel. Keep up the great work!:darkbeer:


----------



## q2xlbowhunter (Dec 28, 2004)

Nigel you are right on, there will be alot of traffic in the woods come fall, and I already have had a few stands that have seemed to walk away by themselves, so I like the Idea of more tags in the spring if they need to keep the population in check. I think the end result might be hunter against hunter conflict if there is not 2 defined seperate season's that gives everyone(with permission) an honest try for whatever they want to hunt. Also it is already tough to kill a mature buck or for that matter a Tom turkey, and with all the traffic in the bush this will make, it just might make it impossible.


Chris.


----------

